# Hand Washing Laundry?



## Mrs.Logan (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok so, currently I do not have a laundry machine.

I don't have a washboard either.

Anyone out there able to give me a how to tutorial on washing clothes by hand in a pinch? I really need them to actually BE clean, I have a line in the yard to hang them on. Oh and the faster the method the better, as I have about EIGHT loads to do.

Thanks.

Mrs.Logan


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

OMG,8loads,OK here is what I use to do when my daughter was a baby and I didn't have any money to go to the laundrymat. Do you have a broiler pan? I used the wavy broiler pan rack thing as a wash board. I all so used the bath tub to wash the clothes in. I would fill it about 1/3 of the way full with water.While the water was run in the bath I would put some laundry soap,so that it would disolve. I would put the clothes in to soak for about 15-20 minutes.(make sure u don't put in too many clothes at one time)You want the clothes to have room to move through the water as you wash. OK, After I let them soak, I would use the broiler pan to rub them against. Occasionally adding detirget to the clothing as I'm rubbing (depending on how dirty they are). You start with the least dirty of the clothes and work you way to the dirtiest. After scrubbing I would drain the tub and run rinse wather(the less detirget you use the less rinsing).Some things I would rinse twice. Like under garments and diapers. They touche the most sencitive parts of the body,so it is important to make sure that all of the detirgent is out.
I hope this helps you. Sorry,it's not the same as being there to help,but I hope have given you something to go on.


----------



## Mrs.Logan (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks, that is helpful. 

When I rub on the board... do you have a recommended amount of time? Or is it just guess work? How do I know when the clothes are clean if they don't have stains? Or are they pretty clean if there aren't stains. LOL...


Mrs.Logan


----------



## Mrs.Logan (Jun 16, 2008)

Whoa, I washed the first load, (havent rinsed it yet), and you KNOW they are dirty, because the tub water is filthy! YIKES. 

Thanks for the tips, it's going great.

Mrs.Logan


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

After letting the clothes soak for a few minutes, use a toilet plunger to agitate the clothes. It works great.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

Sometimes you have to rinse the clothes twice. I used to use the stick end of a broom or mop to agitate the clothes (I have my own washer and dryer, they work fine, and I'm happy with them) back in the day. Another way to agitate is to get in the tub with bare feet and dance your heart out. I read something long ago, and I've taken it to heart - you can't rinse clothes clean in dirty water. So go ahead and use plenty of rinse water.

In the future, if you're going to be washing clothes by hand every day, try to do a load every day so it doesn't pile up. For that matter, even if you get a clothes washer, try to do a load or two a day. It really makes a difference.


----------



## netandtim (Oct 30, 2007)

Have you considered using a 5 gal bucket with lid and new toilet plunger? Think "butter churn" concept. 

Cut a small hole in the lid and slide the plunger handle through it. Fill bucket w/water, soap and clothes. Snap on lid and plunge away for a bit. Wring out clothes, put back into bucket of clean water and plunge away to rinse.

The 5 gal bucket may not be big enough for your needs. I know folks that have done this same thing with a 35 gal plastic garbage can and lid. Swap the short handle on the plunger for a mop handle and you'll get the length you need to plunge into the deeper bucket.

Net


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

netandtim said:


> Have you considered using a 5 gal bucket with lid and new toilet plunger? Think "butter churn" concept.
> 
> Cut a small hole in the lid and slide the plunger handle through it. Fill bucket w/water, soap and clothes. Snap on lid and plunge away for a bit. Wring out clothes, put back into bucket of clean water and plunge away to rinse.
> 
> ...


i do this without the lid. i bought a rapid washer from lehmans and use that. it works great for me.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Lynn Bodoni said:


> In the future, if you're going to be washing clothes by hand every day, try to do a load every day so it doesn't pile up. For that matter, even if you get a clothes washer, try to do a load or two a day. It really makes a difference.


thats a good idea. im going to start doing that instead of 2 big loads a week.:banana02:


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I have been washing by hand for over 9 years and I'm ready to stop as soon as my husband gets our water system in our house.......within a few months. I have a brand new washing machine waiting for me in my bathroom! :banana02: Anyway here is a thread that discusses the methods of hand washing:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=267137


katlupe


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I used to use that soak soap, what's it called??? You know the stuff for fine washables that is suppose to soak clothes clean in 3 minutes in cold water. It works real good. Then just rinse, wring, and hang. 

I would wash outfits as I wore them instead of saving up enough for a load. It's so much easier that way. 

When the elect was out for a couple of weeks I bought one of the commercial mop buckets. It's about a 5 gallon size with a squeeze handle so I didn't have to wring clothes. It really saved on the sore hands! I used a new toilet plunger to "agitate" them in a rubber tub, then did a tub rinse in vinegar water (vinegar REALLY cuts the soap film!), then into the mop bucket for the final rinse with fabric softener.


----------

